# The Super Blood Wolf Moon



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

What do you do when your kids want to see the lunar eclipse? Get the spotting scope and phone scope out of course. Not the best photo but not bad for a little astronomy improvising.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That’s awesome. We could barely see the moon itself due to clouds where we were at. This is a cool shot.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

My kids were like..."yeah...great":-? when I showed them. Here's my attempt at grabbing a pic.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Great pic Gdog. One of the best parts for me is I was able to score cred points showing my hunting gear has use beyond just hunting. Should make it a little easier to justify my next equipment acquisition or upgrade with the wife.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Did anyone else see the meteor strike?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> Did anyone else see the meteor strike?


No, heard about it later... what a CRAZY rare event. Super moon, eclipse... and a meteor strike all at once. I guess the end of the world is just around the corner lol

-DallanC


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a great shot, gdog!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice, gdog. I've seen lots of photos of the eclipse, but most have been more close ups without stars. I got home too late to set up properly. What was your EXIF data?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

paddler said:


> What was your EXIF data?


It wasn't the perfect night to shoot this. There was on/off clouds and haze at times. I took a bunch of pics and this was the clearest of them all. Tried a little longer exposure, to get better clarity, but then I started getting star trails.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks. There are some cool photos on the Nikon forum at DPReview.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> My kids were like..."yeah...great":-? when I showed them. Here's my attempt at grabbing a pic.


Great picture


----------

